# Opions on Quadre-Fire Topaz



## geka (Jan 28, 2009)

We are considering getting a Quadre Fire Topaz. Your thoughts on this? Anyone have one and would like to share the good and the bad? Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a nice unit...
Comparable in size, price & heating capacity to a Jotul GF600 Firelight


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 28, 2009)

geka said:
			
		

> We are considering getting a Quadre Fire Topaz. Your thoughts on this? Anyone have one and would like to share the good and the bad? Thanks



Hi Geka,
 We considered this stove, Heat & Glow Tiarra II and the Jotul Firelight DV600 II, all seem equally comparable but, do to numerous proplems that we experienced with a Hearth & Home Inc. product that we purchased previously,(FB Grand Fireplace Insert), we went with the Jotul Firelight II DV 600 and we are glad we did.
 All of the units we looked at were fully loaded with options and accessories.
 I would look at all of these models before I buy.
 Good Luck,
John


----------



## Stephen000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Also considering a Quadrafire Topaz and Jotul Sebago as distant second choice. Anyone have any additional thoughts?

Thank you, Steve


----------

